# PMWF Graywater First look!



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

nice watch, but everytime I see that name, I think of sewage treatment, sorry.


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! I love that! I think that may be my dream watch. I've always wanted something like the benrus/ blackwater but with a 24 hour hand to track 3 timezones. 
This is amazing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

David Woo said:


> nice watch, but everytime I see that name, I think of sewage treatment, sorry.


PMWF - [Parts] Per Million Water Flow doesn't help either!

Watch looks up to Bill's standard but doesn't float my boat (love the Paradive, though). For the record, the name doesn't bother me


----------



## MWWC (Mar 23, 2012)

Darwin said:


> PMWF - [Parts] Per Million Water Flow doesn't help either!


The Graywater is a limited edition Mk II for the Poor Man's Watch Forum. If I've guessed right Skype88 is the first one to receive one and is a Moderator there as well.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

looks good but the 24hr hand and 12hr bezel configuration just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

MWWC said:


> The Graywater is a limited edition Mk II for the Poor Man's Watch Forum. If I've guessed right Skype88 is the first one to receive one and is a Moderator there as well.


Just to clarify, that was a weak attempt at humour on my part...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice, are they all taken?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Not a fan of the watch per se but the blasted finish and bracelet look killer.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Like it a lot...what does the R stand for?


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice looking watch but not a fan of PMWF but you enjoy it.


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

It is interesting how different how folks are. Thank goodness or it would be a pretty boring place . 

That is being said , this watch does nothing for me


----------



## robert67 (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the watch. 
Funny how Graywater is referenced as sewage related whereas that term references water waste and it is Blackwater that actually indicates sewage.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think it looks great, the hands are nice!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Some tragic news that may affect this watch's progress. I've read on another forum that PMWF founder Reto Castellazi was found dead along with his wife in a housing complex in Bangkok Thailand. Apparently a murder-suicide. 

I hope it is not the same man but I suspect it is since that is not a common name.

Muang Thai director shot dead | Bangkok Post: news


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, I heard the same, terrible and tragic.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

robert67 said:


> I like the watch.
> Funny how Graywater is referenced as sewage related whereas that term references water waste and it is Blackwater that actually indicates sewage.


Erm, hesitate to add this, but often heard it referred to as 'Brownwater' by builders/construction workmen when I was training with govt. building surveyors in London early 70's... :roll:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

That's very sad news, my condolences to their family and friends, especially their daughter.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Sad news, sounds like from the article, he had some mental problems, and was on medication. Problem with mental illnesses, some medications tend to make people more suicidal and/or homicidal. Also abruptly stopping some medications has the same effect. 
Will be interesting to see how the watch deal plays out. If they were prepaid and Bill got his money upfront, everything should proceed, but if the deceased owner was holding the money there may be a problem. 

Nice looking watch, not my style particularly, but nice. How many were ordered? Anyone know how many have been delivered?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Grey water is not sewerage water, it is waste water from tubs, showers, dishwashers, washing machines, kitchen sinks, etc. down here where I live, in rural areas, folks connected all of the above to a line that ran down and into a filter bed. Most rural folks have septic tanks, and keeping the grey water out of the septic tanks prevented overloading the septic system as well as keeping soaps detergents, etc out of the septic system.if you are connected to a sewerage system, all the household waste water and sewerage go into the sewerage lines.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arthur said:


> Sad news, sounds like from the article, he had some mental problems, and was on medication. Problem with mental illnesses,* some medications tend to make people more suicidal and/or homicidal*. *Also abruptly stopping some medications has the same effect. *
> Will be interesting to see how the watch deal plays out. If they were prepaid and Bill got his money upfront, everything should proceed, but if the deceased owner was holding the money there may be a problem.
> 
> Nice looking watch, not my style particularly, but nice. How many were ordered? Anyone know how many have been delivered?
> ...


These are both unqualified statements. I work in mental health and have more than enough psychopharm under my belt to tell you that's a myth on both accounts. I could elaborate more on this, but the forum isn't the place for such a discussion.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jcp311 said:


> These are both unqualified statements. I work in mental health and have more than enough psychopharm under my belt to tell you that's a myth on both accounts. I could elaborate more on this, but the forum isn't the place for such a discussion.


How is it a myth? The very companies that advertise those meds even state that their depression medicine may include side effects such as "...thoughts of suicide or grandeur"?


----------



## Randy9999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Rather than fight about the impact of psychotropic medication upon suicidality, or battle whether the word graywater signifies sewage, why not take a moment to reflect upon the tragedy of Reto's and his wife's untimely deaths (and perhaps wish his daughter well too).


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Plat0 said:


> How is it a myth? The very companies that advertise those meds even state that their depression medicine may include side effects such as "...thoughts of suicide or grandeur"?


The FDA requires all kinds of silly things (some of them misleading) be put on warning labels. Drug companies also do this to protect themselves from legal issues. This also requires more elaboration, but ask anyone who's worked for a drug company for more than a few years.

http://pro.psychcentral.com/blog/th...cidal-ideation-david-fassler-m-d/003869.html#

Psychotropic medications do have side effects, some of them benign and others very unpleasant. And if you're going to have a conversation about any of them you need to break them down by class. Antidepressants (SSRIs, SNRI's, etc.) _DO NOT cause_ suicidal (or homicidal...really guys?) ideation. Some depressed patients struggle with suicidal thoughts, but have neither the motivation, nor energy to carry them out. When an antidepressant is administered this raises energy levels and mood, allowing patients who've literally been so depressed they can't get out of bed to perform some normal tasks. It's during this period that patients who've been having suicidal thoughts are more likely to carry them out. We predict suicidality by measuring hopelessness...

I apologize for derailing the thread, but I deal with this kind of misinformation all the time. If you're not careful it can hurt people.

Suicide and suicidal thoughts Risk factors - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

My heart goes out to Reto's family...You never think these things will happen to people you know.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a great looking watch.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Very very sad to hear.












Arthur said:


> Sad news, sounds like from the article, he had some mental problems, and was on medication. Problem with mental illnesses, some medications tend to make people more suicidal and/or homicidal. Also abruptly stopping some medications has the same effect.
> Will be interesting to see how the watch deal plays out. If they were prepaid and Bill got his money upfront, everything should proceed, but if the deceased owner was holding the money there may be a problem.
> 
> Nice looking watch, not my style particularly, but nice. How many were ordered? Anyone know how many have been delivered?
> ...


----------



## Jittery Jim (Apr 1, 2006)

Arthur said:


> How many were ordered? Anyone know how many have been delivered?


Limited to 50 pieces, all of which were reserved, but none yet delivered. We're not yet sure what is going on with the project. As with the other forum dealings, Reto was handling everything.


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG this is awful. So sad for their daughter.


----------

